# BBC2 Doc, “Once Upon A Time In Iraq”



## BeyondTheNow (18 Jul 2020)

I don’t know anything about this documentary, nor have I looked up the director. But this article popped up on Flipboard and I’d be interested in checking it out, thought others might also.

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/jul/17/iraq-war-tv-programme-bush-blair



> The Iraq war is finally getting some proper scrutiny – from a TV programme
> 
> Once Upon a Time in Iraq is the most searing anti-war documentary I have seen. In five parts on Mondays on BBC2, it is not bangs, screams and tears. The searing is not visceral. It is intellectual. In among the footage of the 2003 war, we hear simply the calm narrative of people whose lives were traumatised by the conflict, who witnessed the gut-wrenching obscenity of two great democracies using death and destruction to pursue their leaders’ political agenda. It shows that the morality of power projection has not advanced since the middle ages. A corpse is still a corpse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Jul 2020)

not exactly an unbiased view.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (18 Jul 2020)

Agreed. But I’m typically interested in different perspectives on significant events, and would like to hear some of the thoughts.


----------

